# i need to remove the partitions on my hard drive...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...but i'm really too much of a computer illiterate to know how...

any ideas????


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What operating system do you have?


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

http://www.powerquest.com/partitionmagic/

Costly but it will do the job


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

geez-i can take it to the computer doc and have him do it for $45....

i use windows 98


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

If you just want to blow everything away, boot to a dos disk that has fdisk on it, and remove all the partitions. When you restart, the drive will be completely empty.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Boot off a disk with fdisk, or boot off the Windows CD for 2000 or XP (since you'll be reinstalling Windows anyways) - you can delete them from there.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Marks correct, you need to use fdisk. Here is a website to help....

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q255867&

or in English 

http://fdisk.radified.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd, the question that hasn't really been answered is, do you want to reformat your hd without partitions and start over, or do you want to take the partitions off an active disk and still have all the programs? If its the former, fdisk will do the job for you. If you want to keep everything the way it is, but without partitions, then having someone else do it or using Partition Magic are your options.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

The bigger question is why you need to remove the partition? Once you do it, do you want to make one big one? How many do you have right now? What OS are you using? How old is your PC?

The "why" bit matters because you may not need to remove the partition if you're just trying to zonk data.

If you want to remove it to free up space, that's not a great reason either. 

If you're trying to make one big partition, you may be limited by both your BIOS and your OS, so that information is critical.


----------

